# Northstar



## Thomas R. Zack (Feb 28, 2019)

I have an opportunity to purchase a Northstar Pro series 8000/6600 generator with a 23 ho Honda engine. It’s around 20 years old but, still like new. Has only a couple hours on it and has been in storage that long. Still starts and runs good. It has the wheel stand but not electric start. 
Does anyone have an idea what a fair price would be on the generator?


----------



## Thomas R. Zack (Feb 28, 2019)

I didn’t proof read. 13 hp Honda Not 23.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

New, they're about $1500. https://www.ebay.com/itm/NorthStar-...h=item4d866257da:g:qNYAAOSwtFxcG7K5:rk:8:pf:0
Are you sure it's that old?


----------



## Thomas R. Zack (Feb 28, 2019)

Ya, I’ve seen the new ones, was just trying to get a fair value on a used one. 
Yup, I’m sure it’s that old , I know who bought it new and I know exactly where it’s been the last twenty years.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Thomas R. Zack said:


> Ya, I’ve seen the new ones, was just trying to get a fair value on a used one.
> Yup, I’m sure it’s that old , I know who bought it new and I know exactly where it’s been the last twenty years.


Well, if the GX is still purring and it makes power well, and the overall condition is good, I would think about 1/4 of new would be reasonable for a 20-year-old. Do you have any pictures? Does it have the wheel/handle kit?


----------



## Thomas R. Zack (Feb 28, 2019)

Yes it has the handle wheel kit. I’ll try and get some pics.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Thomas R. Zack said:


> Yes it has the handle wheel kit.


That's worth $25, right there.


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

Very nice generator you have there, it doesnt look like 20yrs old by any means, shame theres no key start, as that would be the icing on the cake... Im guessing its not a inverter but its got AVR?


----------



## Thomas R. Zack (Feb 28, 2019)

I haven’t posted any pics of it yet. I know nothing about generators so I don’t know if it’s inverter or AVR.


----------



## Thomas R. Zack (Feb 28, 2019)

It’s dirty but, it’s been in storage for twenty years. 
This was bought In preparation for Y2K. It virtually has No hours on it! Maybe half our of run time total.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

So, I would offer about $300 for that if it works as you have described. You can add an electric start kit to it for about $77 (plus a battery and a battery maintainer): https://www.ebay.com/itm/ELECTRIC-S...h=item41e7ce10bf:g:nmUAAOSwYwZcTpGe:rk:6:pf:0


----------



## Thomas R. Zack (Feb 28, 2019)

Thanks for the input. Does anyone else have thoughts on this. Do these suggestions sound fair to you? (they sound fair to me).


----------



## pepperpikker (Jun 4, 2016)

I would not consider that low of hours as necessarily being a positive. It would be better if it had been run a few hours a couple times a year at least. And if you haven't, you should do a full tune up to include changing all fluids and filters before you run it any more. It might have the original oil and filter still in it.


----------



## jkingrph (Sep 18, 2017)

When I bought my Honda EB11000 I put it on a wheel kit, then had a local welding shop make me a receiver for a long towbar that I could attach to my lawn mower. I also got a fitted cover for it and it still looks showroom fresh after being purchased in 1999.


----------



## Thomas R. Zack (Feb 28, 2019)

Very good point Pepperpicker. I will take that under advisement. 
So, what would you think is a fair asking price? Would you agree with 25% of new?


----------

